# Kholer K301 Wont Start



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

New to the forum! Name is Richard and yesterday i purchased my first Tractor off of Craigslist and eager to learn more about it!

It came equipped with a Kholer K301 12HP. Has good compression and two of the 3 things it needs to run, Fuel & Air. No Spark. I checked he points and they seem to be corroded as this equipment was sitting outside for some time. If i take some sand paper to the points, and remove the spark plug and still no spark, what else would you folks recommend?

I attached pictures below


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Gmc,
Could be bad condenser, bad coil or a ground in the wiring. Do you have battery hooked up to the engine. Coil needs 12v input to it.

Found this site that kinda walks you thru some of it. Take a look.:usa:

http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/7ybxi-kohler-12hp-k301-no-spark-points-changed.html#re.v/149/


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

This motor has no battery as it looks like a pull start type of engine. Am I wrong and it actually needs a battery to run?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

gmcchamp99 said:


> This motor has no battery as it looks like a pull start type of engine. Am I wrong and it actually needs a battery to run?


Here is a link to the service manual. Check diagram 8-3. If not you may find other helpful info. I'd hook battery to it and try. Nothing to lose.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd recommend new points. With the type of ignition that those engines have, I have never had luck with cleaning up old points. They need perfect contact to get spark.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

The Kohlers I have have an external coil. Not sure about yours, but you need a source of spark. Maybe there is a magneto in behind the flywheel? I see the wire comes from behind the flywheel, so maybe it does. I would pull the flywheel and clean up behind there


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok. I will order new points and a condenser today. Unfortunately no one around her stocks them so I have to order them online.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The 47176 spec engines had an internal coil,and did NOT need a battery !
Replace the points,and condenser,and it should get spark.
Here's a diagram.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/koh...kw-specs-4710-47835/breaker-ignition-tp-2097/


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

My bad. John is correct. I picked it up as 47177 but it is a 6. Good call John.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> The 47176 spec engines had an internal coil,and did NOT need a battery !
> Replace the points,and condenser,and it should get spark.
> Here's a diagram.
> https://www.partstree.com/parts/koh...kw-specs-4710-47835/breaker-ignition-tp-2097/


I agree, if it needed a battery the spark plug lean would not disappear behind the shroud.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quite honestly,I haven't actually SEEN one of this type,before! 
I had to research it,to be sure.
I'm trying to figure out,from the serial # when it was built.

Update: according to Kohler the first 2#'s(10 digit serial # ), 18 ,indicates it's a 1988. 

View attachment 25988


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

So my condenser and points should be here by friday. I can't wait.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Those old Kohlers sure remind me of the old Wisconsin engines!


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

It's a very well made motor and heavy. They just don't make them like this anymore. Built to last and take a lickin and keep on tickin


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

So new points and condenser are installed. Still no spark at that point so i broke out the penetration oil and the ratchet set and removed the flywheel. Looks like someone found refuge in there, cleaned out the debris and the magneto with light sand paper, reassembled and Viola! We now have spark. Tomorrow A.M ill put her outside for a little bit, get some starting fluid into her lungs and attempt to fire her up! Wish me luck


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

gmcchamp99 said:


> So new points and condenser are installed. Still no spark at that point so i broke out the penetration oil and the ratchet set and removed the flywheel. Looks like someone found refuge in there, cleaned out the debris and the magneto with light sand paper, reassembled and Viola! We now have spark. Tomorrow A.M ill put her outside for a little bit, get some starting fluid into her lungs and attempt to fire her up! Wish me luck


Try it with gasoline, not starting fluid. I sometimes use a squirt can and squirt a little gasoline into the carburetor opening to get it a richer mixture. Often that will start the engine and if it has fuel to the carburetor it will continue running.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the good info RM-MN! Unfortunately, the original steel gas tank has a whole lot of rust in it and i wont even attempt to start the engine using that tank. Today i did use a old spray bottle of gas to spray right into the choke / butterfly area of the carb and pulled the cord. She ran for about 10-15 seconds and proved she was worthy! Now my next task is finding a gas tank, i need to rebuild the carb as this one is all gummed up and then figure out where i can find a recoil pull starter for it as from what you see in my pictures, she doesn't have one nor does the flywheel have the teeth for a electric starter. All work and no play makes Richard a dull boy today!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Richard,
For the recoil starter,
You may be able to use one from one of the later K-series engines .
Check the one listed in the parts diagrams,and compare the p/n to one of the newer ones !


----------

